# linux compatibility?



## skoinga (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi all,
I need to enable Linux compatibilty in order to use a specific software.
Apart linux_enable="YES" in rc.conf, I need to install port emulators/linux_base-f10 or compat7x (or 6x)?
Which is better or best indicated?
My system is FreeBSD-RELEASE 8.0
Thankyou in advance


----------



## vermaden (Jun 25, 2010)

Check this: http://freebsd.org/handbook/linuxemu.html


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2010)

skoinga said:
			
		

> Apart linux_enable="YES" in rc.conf, I need to install port emulators/linux_base-f10 or compat7x (or 6x)?



The compat7x (or 6x and 5x) are compatibility layers for FreeBSD. Compat7x will install FreeBSD 7.x compatible libraries on an FreeBSD 8.x system. This will make it possible to run binaries compiled for 7.x on 8.x. It has nothing to do with the linux emulation.


----------

